# Tour de Tampa Bay



## Raceface9465 (Aug 16, 2004)

The USF cycling team will be riding 110 miles along a beautiful route around Tampa Bay on Saturday November 4th and would like to invite anyone in the area interested in riding along. This is an unofficial Brevet style ride, no registration needed, no SAG, nothing, just show up if you feel like goin for a long scenic ride. The team will be riding at thier own pace, approximately 19 - 20mph average. The team will not be held responsible for anyone who cannot keep up. Reply to this post if your interested in riding along.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*info*

I live in South Tampa, whats the route?


----------



## Raceface9465 (Aug 16, 2004)

Here is a map and an excel file of the route:

https://www.hildoer.com/content/maps/Tour_de_Tampa_Bay.jpg

https://www.geocities.com/raceface9465/Tour_de_Tampa_bay.xls


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

*questions*

What time and where will you start?


----------



## Raceface9465 (Aug 16, 2004)

triple b said:


> What time and where will you start?


 we start at 7:00am at the Embassy suites hotel at the USF campus


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

You guys still letting your riders show up in Flip-Flops? Haven't seen y'all at Greco in a while....

The Flash....


----------

